# Highland Audi



## madmaude (May 9, 2015)

They ruined the paintwork on my car when they washed it with what looked like a brillo pad, scratched to bits, up until that point, only a fine scratch here and there. So had to go back. Had to try to get it repaired at body shop, didn't really get rid of it getting it machine polished, though was their own so maybe a quick job.

When they changed my cambelt they forgot to top up the coolant so there was a puddle left so had to go back

Messed up all the service indicator scheduling info, had to go back

Front brake discs and pads were changed as had a siezed caliper (which was also changed) that couldn't be freed, to this day I'm still getting squealing braking around corners. Couldn't be arsed going back AGAIN!

Could never get a courtesy car while work being carried out.

No longer living on a god forsaken island so no longer have to rely on them for service, repair etc, so can now leave honest feedback!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh the joys of an 'official' Audi dealership. How you want to puke at the sheer audacity of ripping a customer off and 'legally' thieving obscene amounts of money from the very people who pay your wages. You total and utter twats!!!!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I've had great service from them for 7 years and highly recommend them as a main dealership. They aren't cheap but I bought an Audi!
After the EGR finally gave up the ghost I asked for and got a discount.
Only had one problem last year where a new MOT engineer failed my windscreen which had passed the previous two years. He wouldn't budge and had to get a new screen.
After a deer hit me I had the car repaired at their bodyshop which did an excellent job.
Had no problems with car washing either.


----------



## madmaude (May 9, 2015)

m-a-r-k said:


> I've had great service from them for 7 years and highly recommend them as a main dealership. They aren't cheap but I bought an Audi!
> After the EGR finally gave up the ghost I asked for and got a discount.
> Only had one problem last year where a new MOT engineer failed my windscreen which had passed the previous two years. He wouldn't budge and had to get a new screen.
> After a deer hit me I had the car repaired at their bodyshop which did an excellent job.
> Had no problems with car washing either.


As I have always maintained, that's why I made the decision to only buy from a dealership and have the dealership maintain and service the car, IF I get the service and goods, it's easier to rationalise the cost, this hasn't been the case I'm afraid.

I actually feel a bit put off now even owning a TT and have to say it's all been a bit of an anti-climax (not sexist jokes please!) and are beginning to contemplate going back to a Golf, albeit the GTD or R32, I know they're the same group, but motoring life seemed so much easier and enjoyable then! :roll:


----------

